# 2 Issues With My New Bolt and a Question



## meckel (Oct 25, 2007)

I got a new Bolt last week to replace my TiVoHD and so far I really like it, but I'm have a few issues as the title suggests 

The 1st issue is the Comcast on demand app. I can load the app and use the menus, but whenever I try to play a video both the audio and video lock up after about 10 seconds, however the status bar shows the video is playing. The app works fine on both my Roamio Pro and my Premier boxes. I think the CC is paired correctly, I'm getting all my pay channels. I'm able to watch Amazon Prime videos without any issues. Has anyone had this issue? Is it a CC pairing issue 

The 2nd issue is watch TV on the Bolt last night it just randomly rebooted. A little later trying to go the the TiVo central I had just the picture box, the rest of the screen was black and the remote was not responding. I have a WD external hard drive hook up to the bolt. TiVo changed the eSATA plug in the back of the Bolt (made it deeper for some reason) so I'm using the 3rd party plug until I get a replacement cord later this week. Could that be causing the issue? I forgot to check the internal temp after it rebooted to see if it was running hot. 

The 3rd is more of a question; I noticed that when I look to watch something from one of my other TiVos I have the option to play from the beginning or transfer from the paused point. I can not figure out away to change either of those settings. So if I want to resume watching a show on the Bolt the only way I can pick up from where I left off it to transfer it, I have to be missing something, right?

Any help is appreciated 
Thank you,
Mike 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

That problem is on the comcast set up side. Probably the billing code problem.

External, ick.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

meckel said:


> ..........
> The 3rd is more of a question; I noticed that when I look to watch something from one of my other TiVos I have the option to play from the beginning or transfer from the paused point. I can not figure out away to change either of those settings. So if I want to resume watching a show on the Bolt the only way I can pick up from where I left off it to transfer it, I have to be missing something, right?
> ..............


If you don't select "play from the beginning" it will play from the paused point. If you don't select "transfer from the paused point", it will transfer from the beginning.


----------



## meckel (Oct 25, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> If you don't select "play from the beginning" it will play from the paused point. If you don't select "transfer from the paused point", it will transfer from the beginning.


Thank you seems very obvious now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meckel (Oct 25, 2007)

jrtroo said:


> That problem is on the comcast set up side. Probably the billing code problem.
> 
> External, ick.


It's odd that the app works on the other 2 TiVo boxes. I'll have to call Comcast tomorrow night.

I've had that drive for years it's the 1st gen 1tb expander. My wife got it for me for a gift. Still going strong.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

